# What are your choices for Best RCI Branson Resorts



## xnavyss

If you were going to Branson and had the choice of any RCI Resort what would it be and may I ask why.

We are thinking about going the first week of November and there are so many to select from.

Please help.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## JLB

Very few Branson resorts are bad.  We have 20 or so Gold Crown quality.

Let's start by narrowing down what you would like.

Lake, golf or in-town?

Indoor Pool?

In upscale develpment or stand-alone?

Resort-type resort or full-ownership condo/house?

Near Silver Dollar City?

The best resort in the midwest or one of the others?

Near me or as far away as you can get?


----------



## xnavyss

JLB

There will be three of us traveling.  My wife Vicki and I (mid fifties) and my Mother in Law who is almost eighty and can not walk much so a unit with an elevator is almost a must.

We do not play golf and may or may not use the pool.

Shows, good food and sightseeing is the norm for us.

We might do a day at Silver Dollar City.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## timeos2

Unfortunately, although it is still a GC, you might want to put Plantation at Fall Creek way down the list of desireable choices.  It wasn't GC quality or even close when we were there and the reviews here seem to reflect that wasn't a one time experience.


----------



## libraria99

My choice would be Fairfield Branson.  There are three Fairfield resorts in Branson.  Choose either the Meadows or Mountain Vista, definitely NOT the Falls.  Meadows for sure has elevators, and probably Mountain Vista does also.  Lovely grounds, indoor pool, clubhouse, activities, etc.  Located approximately 3 miles south of Hwy 76 (the strip) on Hwy 165 just about across from the Lawrence Welk Theater.  

This is the only RCI resort I've stayed at, so can only give a personal opinion about that one, but have heard good things about French Quarter which is right on the strip towards the West end.  

I'll be in Branson next week, starting the 17th, if there are any you'd like me to take pictures of, or check out for you.


----------



## JLB

Yeah, Mountain Vista has elevators.  The Falls does not.  

If you could luck out and can get Big Cedar Wilderness Club, the Lodge buildings have elevators.  Although it is not in town, it would be my first choice regardless of what you enjoy doing.  It has an indoor pool in the clubhouse.  It is just an exceptional place and the grounds (many, many acres on both sides of Big Cedar Cove) are absolutely gorgeous in their Christmas finery.  You don't even have to leave to sight-see.  (Wow, I sound like someone else.   )

In town I think you would also like Palace View by Spinnaker, French Quarter, Cabins at Green Mountain, Worldmark (request a ground floor unit),  and Cedar Ridge.  Stonebridge is very upscale and Holiday Hills is nice, but the added benefit of them is their golf courses, which you don't do.  Point Royale has a golf course, but units there can be iffy.  It is a sprawling, full-ownership community with different styles of accomodations, ranging up to houses.

IMHO,the other places can be iffy too.

On the lake your best bets with an 80-year old with difficulty getting around would be Still Waters, Emerald Pointe and Branson Yacht Club.

Based on what I am seeing, if I were coming to stay here the week starting November 4th, and going only by resort, not unit size, here is my pecking order:

Grandvista Emerald Pointe 
Branson Yacht Club at Rock Lane 
Fairfield Branson 
Palace View by Spinnaker


----------



## JLB

Yeah, Mountain Vista has elevators.  The Falls does not.  

If you could luck out and can get Big Cedar Wilderness Club, the Lodge buildings have elevators.  Although it is not in town, it would be my first choice regardless of what you enjoy doing.  It has an indoor pool in the clubhouse.  It is just an exceptional place and the grounds (many, many acres on both sides of Big Cedar Cove) are absolutely gorgeous in their Christmas finery.  You don't even have to leave to sight-see.  (Wow, I sound like someone else.   )

In town I think you would also like Palace View by Spinnaker, French Quarter, Cabins at Green Mountain, Worldmark (request a ground floor unit),  and Cedar Ridge.  Stonebridge is very upscale and Holiday Hills is nice, but the added benefit of them is their golf courses, which you don't do.  Point Royale has a golf course, but units there can be iffy.  It is a sprawling, full-ownership community with different styles of accomodations, ranging up to houses.

IMHO,the other places can be iffy too.

On the lake your best bets with an 80-year old with difficulty getting around would be Still Waters, Emerald Pointe and Branson Yacht Club.

Based on what I am seeing, if I were coming to stay here the week starting November 4th, and going only by resort, not unit size, here is my pecking order:

Grandvista Emerald Pointe 
Branson Yacht Club at Rock Lane/Escapes! to Branson Yacht Club  
Fairfield Branson 
Palace View by Spinnaker 
Silverleaf's Holiday Hills 
Escapes! to Stonebridge Village 
Grandvista's Branson Woods 
French Quarter 
Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort
Sunterra Resorts The Plantation 
Surrey Vacation Resort 
The Falls Village 
Surrey Vacation Resort/Carriage 
Roark Vacation Resort 
Royal Aloha Vacation Club

After French Quarter, it's all kinda a toss-up only I never have cared for Roark or Royal Aloha.  But, even Roark has it's benefit now.  It is located at the intersection of Branson Landing Drive, so is the only timeshare located near Branson Landing, the very nice new development in downtown Branson, on lake Taneycomo.  You could easily make a nice vacation out of a week on Taneycomo, Branson Landing and downtown.


----------



## dougp26364

JLB,

Keep in mind that Grandvista is now owned by Westgate. That simple fact moved them WAY down on our pecking order as the wife has refused to return to a Westgate resort after our first and only experience with them I Orlando back in 2000. Of course, I think we now have enough knowlede on how to keep the sales staff off our back until after we leave that she might change her mind......but I doubt it.

We have exchanged twice into Silverleaf's Holiday Hills and both times it was in a presidential unit. They did not have elevators but were accomadating when I requested a unit that did not require stairs. I can't speak for the other units a Holiday Hills.

Falls Village also does not have elevators and has NEVER been accomadating as to unit location and stairs. The units are decent but not great. We've exchanged into them twice. Their location is more convenient if you want to be closer to town but isn't as pretty as Holiday Hills. Both exchanges into Falls Village have been through I.I. and have been the oldest units in the resort. Perhaps RCI exchanges are into newer/nicer units that what we've received.


----------



## JLB

You can't dislike Westgate any more than me.  It was where we started timesharing 20 years ago and 14 years later we finally threw in the towel and dumped our three weeks.

I base my favorable rating on our visits with Topeka Tom and Barb, when stayed there (Cedar Ridge/Seagull Woods) three Branson visits ago.  The unit was nice.  Maybe my favorable rating was swayed by the lunch they served us, and the good conversation!

I have heard that Mr. Seagull's mug is all over the place, as if he had some great role in building that resort.  

If you have not been here recently, they are building a big highrise on the side of the hill. It is totally out of character with the rest of the resort, a true monument to Mr. Seagull's brand of timesharing.  We were zipping along Shepherd of the Hills Expressway yesterday, coming home from the Corvette show, trying to count how many stories tall it is.  Jenny said 6, but I think she missed a couple.

I also recently reported that Westgate has tour-booking centers in Branson Landing, masquerading as information centers.  I walked in one last week just as a couple was forking over the $40 deposit, which they get back when they show up for the tour.  They are the only timeshare presence in Branson Landing, probably a benefit they worked into the deal when the bought the resort from HCW Development, which got out of timesharing to do Branson Landing.

Sorta ditto my comments for Emerald Pointe.  As long as you go for the resort, and stay away from the Westgate Weasels, they are not bad places.  Sounds like the same things folks say about WVV or Westgate Lakes.

I do not believe the same tactics they use in Orlando will be tolerated here, but you never know.  Festiva has had some problems with the AG since they came to town.


----------



## Ging

We stayed at ESCAPES! TO STONEBRIDGE VILLAGE this summer and would put it towards the bottom of the list.  The personnel was great but had some bad experiences.  Checked in 3 days late and was glad our week was over.


----------



## bslag

Ging -Why would you put Stonebridge at the bottom of the list?? A large group of us are scheduled to stay there.....


----------



## JLB

That is the first negative comment I have ever heard about Stonebridge.

All others have been very glowing.

Perhaps it was an isolated personal experience.

Let me mention that I do not own at or have any other interest in Escapes at Stonebridge, but I have been familiar with Coopershare/Escapes for more than 15 years.


----------



## bogey21

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> JLB,
> 
> Keep in mind that Grandvista is now owned by Westgate. That simple fact moved them WAY down on our pecking order...



I stayed  at Grandvista last year for 7,500 RCI Points and was well satisfied.  They didn't even try to schedule the sales pitch.

GEORGE


----------



## geekette

JLB said:
			
		

> Festiva has had some problems with the AG since they came to town.



As they should.  The presentation we went to last year was outrageous.  Very deceptive practices.  

We stayed at Ozark Mountain and while far from The Strip, we thoroughly enjoyed our view of lake and mountains.  Presidential units check in on Fridays, I believe, and it was very spacious.  You can get "parking level" so no stairs, no elevator needed.


----------



## dschaefe

We own three timeshares in Branson.  We first bought Branson Yacht Club and Cedar Ridge when they were still owned by Grandvista.  We have attended owners association meetings at Cedar Ridge this year and last year, conducted by the Westgate people.  They owned in 2004 but did not have an owners meeting.  The Cedar Ridge name was changed to Westgate Branson Woods, but you notice that it is still Grandvista in the RCI Directory.  Westgate completely ignores RCI because of a long-standing dislike that David Siegel, CEO of Westgate, has for RCI and Fairfield.  The new RCI Directory shows that Grandvista's Cedar Ridge is now a Silver Crown Resort, a notch down from the Gold Crown rating they have always had.  The only thing different about them now, as far as a rating is concerned, is the name Westgate.  I liked it better as Grandvista.  Also, Westgate does not even acknowkedge in their manual that you can exchange through RCI.  You CAN exchange through RCI, but they only show II.  And they brag about their high rating with II.
The Branson Yatch Club was not bought by Westgate, thank goodness.  There was nothing new to develop and sell.  It is managed by the Rock Lane Resort, owned by Jim Heckman.  You can actually talk to Jim there and he answers e-mails and the phone.  For some unknown reason, they have let Westgate try to do an "update" there and sell you something of theirs in Branson.  It is right on Table Rock Lake.  There is a marina and you can launch your own boat, if you like.  What we like is the convenience of that property to Silver Dollar City.
The other pace we own is Fairfield Branson.  It is head and shoulders above the other places where we have stayed in Branson.  Beautiful grounds, easy check-in, very nice rooms, plety of activities.  We have also stayed at Stonebridge.  We liked it and the pool was great for the grandkids.

Don S.


----------



## gravityrules

Don, I'm a bit confused about Branson Yacht Club.  I see some Ebay listings for BYC at Rock Lane and I have seen other mentions of this being an Escapes property.  Are there some units here that are Escapes! and others that are not?
Thanks!
Terry


----------



## dschaefe

There are three different kinds of timeshares at Rock Lane Resort.  The earliest were developed and sold by Jim Heckman, the owner of the property.  The second was one building built and developed by Grandvista, which was the Branson Yacht Club at Rock Lane Resort.  The third was two buildings built and developed by Escapes! (Cooper Communities).  All of those timeshares have been sold, but some are available as resales.  All three are maintained by Jim Heckman and he still owns the land.  There are also motel units there which can be rented by the public, and which owners can rent at a better price.

Don S.


----------

